
Ask HN: Is it possible to hack the election and get a 3rd candidate to go viral? - br0nak1
What if the HN community started a movement bring awareness of a 3rd option and tried to get someone like Gary Johnson to go viral and to alter the outcome of the election?
======
legodt
Hackernews is not your personal political tool/arsenal. Please take this
elsewhere.

------
johnwheeler
Speak for yourself. I'm happy with one of the candidates.

~~~
br0nak1
Did you even watch this debate? Neither candidate could properly answer the
questions.

~~~
electic
Seemed like one of them answered questions really well. The other one, not so
much.

------
slater
No.

